# spotting rabbits is easier in the dark !!!!



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i went rabbiting last night and was amazed how much EASIER it was to see them in the dark, i was only using a small tourch and has i was shining it through the undergrowth and the rabbits eyes was reflecting of the light, the eyes were like little orange dots glowing !!! even though i couldnt see the rabbits it was has if the eyes were acting as targets !!! a little light glowing in the middle of there head, !!! i did manage to get one from about 40ft with a head shot but to be honest i should of had about 5, john


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Good work man, that's the only way to do it!

I know so many hunters that go for the biggest and brightest light they can find and all it does is scare everything away.

Try using a red filter as well. They cant see it very well but it sure lights up their eyes!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's a good idea, lots of cultures only hunt at night. And of course, bunnies are really nocturnal.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

my dad always used to do that when he used to hunt!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been a hunter most of my life and I have no problem with anybody hunting anyway that they want! It is illegal to hunt after dark in many US states and I think that I like that. I think hunting in the daylight gives the game more of a sporting chance. I don’t hunt much anymore, but to me it looks like the hunters have gotten a lot more advantages and tools than when I hunted a lot. I mean like feeders, trail cameras, better weapons, night vision, spotting lights, scents, better camouflage, bow silencers, less game cover , lighter cold weather clothing and etcetera. That is one reason I have always liked the idea of hunting small game with a slingshot or a traditional bow. I have had hunting dog breeds, but did not use them for hunting. I started hunting with a shotgun at about the age of 13. I discovered bow hunting at about 21 and was an avid bow hunter until my physical problems slowed me up a few years back. I have had many fine firearms and have enjoyed shooting sports all of my life, but I always enjoyed the sporting challenge of simple hunting with a bow or slingshot. When growing up I was taught not to kill what I was not going to eat and always lived by that code except for a pest kills that were do a lot of damage (mainly rats). I never had any trouble putting enough meat on the table. My favorite game was Rabbits, Squirrels, Pheasants, Quail, and Doves. Although I hunted deer with a bow I never really liked it as much as upland game. -- Tex


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Good way to go hunting rabbits at night*.







*


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats how i hunt a lot of mine, with the gun, catapult and my dogs, i like doing it out of the car, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

judging distance at night with a lamp is hard ..especially if you can only see the reflection of the eyes............i was lamping for rabbits and saw a light blue / white reflection.... i thought it could be an albino rabbit or some thing. im glad i decided to get close enough to find out what it was i was about to shoot because ....... it was a cow !


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> judging distance at night with a lamp is hard ..especially if you can only see the reflection of the eyes............i was lamping for rabbits and saw a light blue / white reflection.... i thought it could be an albino rabbit or some thing. im glad i decided to get close enough to find out what it was i was about to shoot because ....... it was a cow !


You would have still missed ha ha, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Thats how i hunt a lot of mine, with the gun, catapult and my dogs, i like doing it out of the car, jeff


Who d'you think I am, f#@+£ing Noddy!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> judging distance at night with a lamp is hard ..especially if you can only see the reflection of the eyes............i was lamping for rabbits and saw a light blue / white reflection.... i thought it could be an albino rabbit or some thing. im glad i decided to get close enough to find out what it was i was about to shoot because ....... it was a cow !


You would have still missed ha ha, jeff
[/quote]















you've seen my shooting then Jeff














.... nice car !


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

gamekeeper john said:


> i went rabbiting last night and was amazed how much EASIER it was to see them in the dark, i was only using a small tourch and has i was shining it through the undergrowth and the rabbits eyes was reflecting of the light, the eyes were like little orange dots glowing !!! even though i couldnt see the rabbits it was has if the eyes were acting as targets !!! a little light glowing in the middle of there head, !!! i did manage to get one from about 40ft with a head shot but to be honest i should of had about 5, john


Well done on that one John, I have a place I been ferreting/ air rifle shooting for 12 yrs now but its been hit hard by poachers and late night lampers with lurchers even the slightest beam and they're off







even the red filters useless here but they are all this yrs youngsters and have learnt fast the dangers.

But before these people struck I had 16 in 2 hours with air rifle and lamp a while back, the landowner has told me to keep my eyes open for these people but not seen them yet.....but did catch a bloke with a terrier in woods sending his dog down badgers sets and found snares also set for badgers, his excuse was sorry got lost walking dog and came in woods over there pointing I said mm ok thats weird its all barbed wire all round other than the gate which is far in opposite direction to his pointing and that has signs saying private keep out he looked lost for words but went away with his head down grrrrr some people, I watched for ten mins before he knew I was there to see his dog disappear then re appear


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

Hunter69 said:


> i went rabbiting last night and was amazed how much EASIER it was to see them in the dark, i was only using a small tourch and has i was shining it through the undergrowth and the rabbits eyes was reflecting of the light, the eyes were like little orange dots glowing !!! even though i couldnt see the rabbits it was has if the eyes were acting as targets !!! a little light glowing in the middle of there head, !!! i did manage to get one from about 40ft with a head shot but to be honest i should of had about 5, john


Well done on that one John, I have a place I been ferreting/ air rifle shooting for 12 yrs now but its been hit hard by poachers and late night lampers with lurchers even the slightest beam and they're off







even the red filters useless here but they are all this yrs youngsters and have learnt fast the dangers.

But before these people struck I had 16 in 2 hours with air rifle and lamp a while back, the landowner has told me to keep my eyes open for these people but not seen them yet.....but did catch a bloke with a terrier in woods sending his dog down badgers sets and found snares also set for badgers, his excuse was sorry got lost walking dog and came in woods over there pointing I said mm ok thats weird its all barbed wire all round other than the gate which is far in opposite direction to his pointing and that has signs saying private keep out he looked lost for words but went away with his head down grrrrr some people, I watched for ten mins before he knew I was there to see his dog disappear then re appear








[/quote]

What happens when a small terrier runs into a badger? There are no badgers in my area, mostly muskrat or mink, but i know they are tenacious. Course, terriers are fiesty too, but i would think that the terrier might be overmatched against a badger.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

rabbits are no challenge to hunt, they are sorta dumb. in my teens we used to go out at night and just leave a flashlight turned on laying on the ground, rabbits would walk right up to it and hang around, then wed just shoot them with our pellet rifles. if your walking with a flashlight in your hands , theyd just go right up to us to where you could actually grab them by the ears with your hand. after a couple of weeks of this we got bored- there was no challenge to it. they are also easy to trap in a hole. rabbits aint too bright. its the whole " deer in the headlights" hunting theory.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

Hagencopen said:


> i went rabbiting last night and was amazed how much EASIER it was to see them in the dark, i was only using a small tourch and has i was shining it through the undergrowth and the rabbits eyes was reflecting of the light, the eyes were like little orange dots glowing !!! even though i couldnt see the rabbits it was has if the eyes were acting as targets !!! a little light glowing in the middle of there head, !!! i did manage to get one from about 40ft with a head shot but to be honest i should of had about 5, john


Well done on that one John, I have a place I been ferreting/ air rifle shooting for 12 yrs now but its been hit hard by poachers and late night lampers with lurchers even the slightest beam and they're off







even the red filters useless here but they are all this yrs youngsters and have learnt fast the dangers.

But before these people struck I had 16 in 2 hours with air rifle and lamp a while back, the landowner has told me to keep my eyes open for these people but not seen them yet.....but did catch a bloke with a terrier in woods sending his dog down badgers sets and found snares also set for badgers, his excuse was sorry got lost walking dog and came in woods over there pointing I said mm ok thats weird its all barbed wire all round other than the gate which is far in opposite direction to his pointing and that has signs saying private keep out he looked lost for words but went away with his head down grrrrr some people, I watched for ten mins before he knew I was there to see his dog disappear then re appear








[/quote]

What happens when a small terrier runs into a badger? There are no badgers in my area, mostly muskrat or mink, but i know they are tenacious. Course, terriers are fiesty too, but i would think that the terrier might be overmatched against a badger.

[/quote]

saw a vid of a russian guy ( i think he was russian ) .. the dog came out the the hole with the badger right behind it. as soon as the badgers head came above ground the guy shot it in the head with a pistol... the dog was backing up quite quickly so i think it knew one on one it was not going to take the badger. here is the link


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Look at the size of that Badger ... that dog would have no chance.


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Look at the size of that Badger ... that dog would have no chance.


I don't think there is a slingshot rig that could put down a badger that big. It took a couple of headshots from a pistol (at point blank range) to stop it.
Ruu


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Imperial said:


> rabbits are no challenge to hunt, they are sorta dumb. in my teens we used to go out at night and just leave a flashlight turned on laying on the ground, rabbits would walk right up to it and hang around, then wed just shoot them with our pellet rifles. if your walking with a flashlight in your hands , theyd just go right up to us to where you could actually grab them by the ears with your hand. after a couple of weeks of this we got bored- there was no challenge to it. they are also easy to trap in a hole. rabbits aint too bright. its the whole " deer in the headlights" hunting theory.


wow i wish the rabbits over here were like the ones over there, you cant get within 40ft of them here with out them running off,


----------

